# Justin Bieber's monkey faces months in cages................



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Apparently...

Justin Bieber's monkey could spend MONTHS in German animal shelter while singer sorts out paperwork to get him back | Mail Online


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I heard through the grapevine that MW were getting the cap?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I heard through the grapevine that MW were getting the cap?


Have no idea but what an idiot taking his monkey out the country lol. Did he honestly think they would just let him waltz in?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Have no idea but what an idiot taking his monkey out the country lol. Did he honestly think they would just let him waltz in?


Of course! He's Justin Bieber; why WOULDN'T anybody bend the laws for him?! Peasant!

*Disclaimer: Above is sarcasm!

Problem is the Bieb brat is letting fame go to his head. He doesn't understand that fame does not equal 'above the law'. He's gone a bit loco and that poor capuchin has suffered as a result.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Of course! He's Justin Bieber; why WOULDN'T anybody bend the laws for him?! Peasant!
> 
> *Disclaimer: Above is sarcasm!
> 
> Problem is the Bieb brat is letting fame go to his head. He doesn't understand that fame does not equal 'above the law'. He's gone a bit loco and that poor capuchin has suffered as a result.


You would of thought someone would of mentioned it to him before he got on the flight. Stupid imbecile


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You would of thought someone would of mentioned it to him before he got on the flight. Stupid imbecile


The sad thing is... they probably did tell him and he just gave them the middle-finger salute and did it anyway.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> The sad thing is... they probably did tell him and he just gave them the middle-finger salute and did it anyway.


Couldnt we just put him in a cage for 6 months and let his monkey travel around?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope the paparazzi get a pic of it taking a poop on his face, that would be my new desktop 

Seriouslu though I think a zoo here in the UK has offered to take it? I'm sure I read that somewhere.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Moony14 said:


> I hope the paparazzi get a pic of it taking a poop on his face, that would be my new desktop
> 
> Seriouslu though I think a zoo here in the UK has offered to take it? I'm sure I read that somewhere.


That would be ideal seeing as he has vowed to never come to the UK again :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

be interesting to see how Monkey World react if they do get it, given how outspoken they are about private keepers owning primates.

do they dare take on the millions of hormonal 12 year olds that follow Bieber around? :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm disappointed; I opened this thread hoping to see lots of pictures of the brat snapped in monkey-like poses...:twisted:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

I seriously hate this kid, just shows what an uneducated fool he is.

Whatever happened to that gorgeous little boa he was waltzing around with?
now its a monkey
what ever next? walking a panther down hollywood boulevard?


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

TalulaTarantula said:


> I seriously hate this kid, just shows what an uneducated fool he is.
> 
> Whatever happened to that gorgeous little boa he was waltzing around with?
> now its a monkey
> what ever next? walking a panther down hollywood boulevard?


Don't give him any ideas! :gasp:

Seriously, I don't get what the problem is. The monkey wasn't brutally snatched from a loving owner who knew what they were doing. It was saved from a famous hipster kid just trying to be special by getting 'different' animals. If he doesn't understand anything about smuggling exotics into other countries, how do we know he knows anything about suitable diet and care?


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

That is so sad


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The problem is that the poor beast has had to endure all this.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

TalulaTarantula said:


> I seriously hate this kid, just shows what an uneducated fool he is.
> 
> Whatever happened to that gorgeous little boa he was waltzing around with?
> now its a monkey
> what ever next? walking a panther down hollywood boulevard?


Justin Bieber's pet 'Johnson,' a boa constrictor, given to zoo


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm disappointed; I opened this thread hoping to see lots of pictures of the brat snapped in monkey-like poses...:twisted:


me, too, lol, considering that before you open this sub forum all it reads is "Justin Bieber's monkey faces" :lol2:.

In all seriousness though, the little twerp needs a good smacking. I can never understand parents who don't intervene in their child's brattish behaviour, no matter what age. Mind you, his Mum seems to be using the fact that he's as thick as two short planks to her advantage, i.e. money grabbing...


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Well at least the boa got a better chance then his pet hamster. He gave that to a random fan at his concert..


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

selina20 said:


> The problem is that the poor beast has had to endure all this.


It's got to be better than listening to the music...


----------

